# A gift for the NEW TURNER!!!



## LandfillLumber (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello, I have a grab box of wood that I will give away to a newer turner(you know if you are new or not so please lets do this for the newbie). It is a bunch of different scraps and cut offs, lots of good wood. I will make sure a few laminated and gems get in the box as well. I was inspired by JohnyCNC for his gift giving and have been helped by many members in many different ways. I will use the Michigan three digit drawing numbers from 12/26 evening drawing as the winning numbers.note not the mid-day numbers the evening 3 digit. So guess a number 000-999 and the closest over or under will get the box. You can go to michigan.gov I think to check the numbers. Please lets keep this to the newer turner. Thanks, Victor                                Only one guess PRO or NEW(see other gift give away for the pros)


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll go for 741. Thanks Victor.


----------



## bkc (Dec 25, 2007)

Oops posted in Pro (now deleted).... but am here now.

626


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll go with 007


----------



## edman2 (Dec 25, 2007)

OOOPS! Posted on the Pro side also. New 689.


----------



## DavePowers (Dec 25, 2007)

248 for me please.

Dave


----------



## darrenjttu (Dec 25, 2007)

664 for me please

Darren


----------



## THarvey (Dec 25, 2007)

My guess is 777.

Thanks for running this Victor.

Tim


----------



## JeffinWIS (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice offer Victor.  037 for me.


----------



## Rauland04 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll try! 127

... and thanks for the generosity.


----------



## jhs494 (Dec 25, 2007)

How about 214.
Thanks for the chance!
Merry Christmas.


----------



## holmqer (Dec 25, 2007)

I will guess 426

Thanks for the Christmas offer


----------



## 7miles (Dec 25, 2007)

NEW:603


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm going to take a guess at number 666.  If I win...send it to my penswap partner, Hayseedboy...he is new.  Assuming that's ok by you.


----------



## penturner63 (Dec 25, 2007)

THANK YOU   MERRY X-MAS     THIS NEWBIE SAYS   671


----------



## JimH (Dec 25, 2007)

My guess is 803.

Thanks for your generosity.

Jim


----------



## johnkofi (Dec 25, 2007)

This newbie will try 350

Thanks


----------



## hazard (Dec 25, 2007)

I will try 400

thanks
Chris


----------



## MarkHix (Dec 25, 2007)

put me down for 261


----------



## alphageek (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks - This newbie is going to guess 451... Thanks Victor...


----------



## DozerMite (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll go with 852.


----------



## clays106 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'ii guess 425


----------



## Tonto (Dec 25, 2007)

A newbie for 358  Thanks

Paul in MN


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Dec 25, 2007)

111 for me.


----------



## Scott-n-KY (Dec 25, 2007)

My pick is   502     thanks,


----------



## flcad2000 (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll try 587

Tom S.


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 26, 2007)

How's about 912


----------



## carverken (Dec 26, 2007)

My old unit number 308


----------



## haines23502 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll try 838.......thanks


----------



## Bluewing92 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for your generousity.
I'll try 870


----------



## BDKS (Dec 26, 2007)

Please include me, 321

Bobby


----------



## Techie (Dec 26, 2007)

My guess is 271.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2007)

30 minutes left. Get in. Victor


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be through Warren tomorrow so meet me at mound and 13mile around noon with my box.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2007)

Are you really going to be in Warren, i'm at 13mile and Dequindre. 13 and mound is about 2 miles away. Small world, Victor


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2007)

Well the numbers came out 957 and that means Hayseedboy takes the cake with a guess of 912. I will PM for address. Thanks everyone and Happy Holidays, Victor


----------



## pssherman (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> Are you really going to be in Warren, i'm at 13mile and Dequindre. 13 and mound is about 2 miles away. Small world, Victor



Small world indeed. I grew up in that area. My sister lives on Dover just south of 13 mile and my childhood home was on Dover between 10 and 11. Myself and 4 of my brothers and sisters are now living in other states, but the other 5 are still in the area. 1 each in Warren, Sterling Heights, and Royal Oak, and 2 in Shelby Township.

Paul in AR


----------



## n7blw (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll try 567. Only been turning for a couple of months. Haven't mastered the skew yet


----------



## Hayseedboy (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Victor,

Thank you very much for your gift!  I look forward to it with much anticipation!!!

This has been a kewl week!  Jeff Powell the gent that was unfortunate enough to draw my name in the pen swap just sent me a beautiful segmented cigar pen which I hope to figure out how to post soon as well as a bunch of wood as well!  

Both of these came at a great time.... 

Thanks again Victor!!!  Can wait to get into the box 

Larry


----------



## turnsomeantlers (Dec 27, 2007)

Another oops from a new guy.
I posted on the pro side also. but lets say 187 here.

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry the drawing was 12/26, you are a little late. But welcome to the forum its a great place with great people that are more then willing to help(a lot). Victor


----------



## Draken (Dec 27, 2007)

Oops. [:I]


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey that worked out great.  I was guessing so a newbie could win and even though I guessed wrong, he guessed right.

Your a good man Victor.  And yes, I'm through there all the time.  I deliver to K9 specialties every friday...I run your area, up to 14 and across to a vet, down dequinder to the pet stores and vet.  One of my "favorite" yea right...pet stores on dequinder just burned down a few weeks back so I'm dancing.  I even deliver to that pet store in the news, Ewert's, over in Niles that had the birdnapping.  You know I was there the day before sitting there waiting for them to show up.  She finally gets there, I walk through the store to the roll up door and it wasn't even locked.  I just pulled it up.  No doubt the bird is stolen..I could have emptied out the entire store had I though to pull up on the garage door.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 27, 2007)

Look like this is going to the type person its intended for. K9 thats the only place to get your pet supplies they blow everyone away. It is a small world after all. Jeff we will have to get together one of these days, or just stop in for lunch on your route. Everyone keep the good spirit far into 2008. Victor


----------

